
Show HN: Stormia – 2mi precision live rain radar and storm tracking - timedivers
https://stormia.io
======
degenerate
I have seriously been searching for something like this for years. Thank you
for building it. Accuweather, Weather.com, and Weather Underground all have
bloated, worthless interfaces that make me cry.

~~~
antognini
You might also like WeatherSpark. It's a similar concept. Stormia has a live
wind map, which is super cool, but WeatherSpark has a bunch of other graphs
that you can look at (like humidity, cloud cover, and a bunch of others).

[https://weatherspark.com/](https://weatherspark.com/)

~~~
wallstquant
Yes. Weather spark. The guys who wrote it are super chill and I love their
product. I love looking at the averages they have before I plan a vacation and
the great way they integrate historical information with forecasts into a time
series has tons of information that I love.

------
dsr_
It's not quite 8PM on a March evening here and the forecast says "Next 1H:
Sunshine, Next 3H: Sunshine".

Clear is not the same as sunny. Especially at night.

------
davidw
Sadly, central Oregon is not served well by NOAA radar:

[http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-other-radar-gap-
ea...](http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-other-radar-gap-eastern-
slopes-of.html)

------
djrogers
Cities are pretty messed up when clicking around - for example my home town of
Livermore CA is nearly impossible to find as most of the region comes up as
various formerly unincorporated towns that haven't existed for decades. Ex,
Ulmar and Trevarno...

------
uncoder0
My zip code shows up as 'Austin, CA' when I searched 78701 which is Austin,
TX.

~~~
kbrackbill
Similarly, mine shows 'Oakland, PA' when I search for 94612 which is Oakland,
CA.

~~~
timedivers
Thanks, should work now!

------
sna1l
Hmm, doesn't seem to load for me in Google Chrome. Just hangs for a long time.

~~~
popey456963
Works for me in Chrome on Windows + OSX + Ubuntu. Have you tried turning it
off and on again?

------
justinlaing
I use Dark Sky on the iPhone which gives me similar data and alerts.

But I have to say I really like the game/fun UX/UI feeling of your site.

------
roywiggins
Very cool.

Every time I move location it adds another history item :(, so backing back
out to HN is like dozen backspaces if you drag it around a lot.

~~~
timedivers
Thanks for the hint! Should be fixed in a minute.

------
ablation
It's neat, I guess, but it's really no different to Dark Sky, Forecast.io,
RainToday, etc. and so on.

------
haddr
Would be great to see Europe as well!

------
Bondek
Nice website!

------
xapep
Wow. Something really new and amazing.

------
fnberlin
nice!

------
fnberlin
nice

